# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  किसी भी DTH Solution के लिए संपर्क करे !!!

## love birds

दोस्तों में DTH Solution के लिए सूत्र बना चाहता हु अगर किसी कोप कोई समाश्या ह तो मुझे सम्पर्क करे ! में आपकी समाश्या का समाधान करने की कोशिश करूँगा !! :Tiranga:

----------


## love birds

दोस्तों आप किसी भी DTH जैसे videocon d2h ,Reliance Big Tv , Airtel Digital Tv , Dish Tv , Sun Direct , Tata Sky  इतियादी !!!

----------


## Krish13

जय राम जी की मित्र 
मेरे पास टाटा स्काई है और जब इसे बंद करके चालु करते है तो ये 100 नम्बर चैनल से शुरु होती है ऐसा कोई उपाय बता दो जिस चैनल पर बंद करैँ फिर चालू करने पर उसी चैनल से शुरु हो?

----------


## love birds

> जय राम जी की मित्र 
> मेरे पास टाटा स्काई है और जब इसे बंद करके चालु करते है तो ये 100 नम्बर चैनल से शुरु होती है ऐसा कोई उपाय बता दो जिस चैनल पर बंद करैँ फिर चालू करने पर उसी चैनल से शुरु हो?


दोस्त पहेले आप ये बताओ की आपके सेट टॉप बॉक्स में सॉफ्टवेर कोन सा है.

----------


## love birds

भारत की पहेली dth कंपनी tata sky जिसने HD video recorder लौंच किया है इसके ficture भी हहै जैसे :------=



१    ६२५ घंटो की रेकॉर्डिंग
२   १०८०इ HD resolution
३    16:9 aspect ratio (wide screen)
४     Dolby digital sound
५   Pause/Play/Rewind/Forword Fungcation


Main point for this Price  only ::::::::::---------3999/only

----------


## Krish13

> दोस्त पहेले आप ये बताओ की आपके सेट टॉप बॉक्स में सॉफ्टवेर कोन सा है.


ये साँफ्टवेयर का पता कैसे चलता है?
मेरा ये सेट टाँप बाँक्स  जब टाटा स्काई लाँन्च हुई थी उसी समय का है

----------


## love birds

भारत की तेज़ी से बदती हुई DTH company sale & service  पहले आपने सुना होगा की टाटा स्काय की सेविचे सबसे बसत है मगर अब videocon d2h  कंपनी ने सबकी बज्जा दी है 
यकीं नहीं ह तो देख लो :-

----------


## amol05

*पर टाटा सकी वाली क्लिअर्टी और साउंड किशी में भी नहीं है ...............

तभी तो कहा है 

इसको लगा डाला तो लाईफ  झिंगालाला*

----------


## Krish13

> *पर टाटा सकी वाली क्लिअर्टी और साउंड किशी में भी नहीं है ...............
> 
> तभी तो कहा है 
> 
> इसको लगा डाला तो लाईफ  झिंगालाला*


बिलकुल सही कहा आपने अमोल जी जो पिक्चर और साउंड क्वालिटी टाटा मे है वो किसी मे नही है

----------


## Krish13

> ये साँफ्टवेयर का पता कैसे चलता है?
> मेरा ये सेट टाँप बाँक्स  जब टाटा स्काई लाँन्च हुई थी उसी समय का है


लकी जी मै जबाब का इंतजार कर रहा हूँ?

----------


## ankchand

how to Use Free STB DISHTV Zenega CD-1004 iS

----------


## Mujahid

Mere pass Videocon digistb 1111-u set top  box hai.us me FTA Channels kaise dekhenge.how to configure Videocon STB for FTA.and also need to be change of direction of dish?

----------


## sanjay patel

मेंने अपना distv का सेटअप बॉक्स को फ्री वाला कर वाया है पर उसमे चॅनेल नही आ रहे उसका कोई सोलुशन बताओ

----------


## alonboy

डिश टी वी की रिकॉर्डिंग को कंप्यूटर में कैसें देख सकता हूँ ???  कंप्यूटर पेन ड्राइव को फोर्मेट करने को कहता है

----------


## akash21

Cable tv ke analog connection ko digital kerne ke liye koi other stb jaise sun direct ka stb se connect ho sakta hai?
Please help me

----------


## Tahir ashraf

Bhai mera vidiocon ka digital set top box hai usme 
free channel ya pakistaani channel dekhne ke liye kya kare

----------


## Tahir ashraf

Mera videocon d2h ka digital set top box hai use free ya paakistaani channel kaise dekh sakte hain plz help me plz

----------


## balusinh p solanki

Big TV pe ham kaise dd free ke chenale dekh skte hai

----------


## vijaykumarslg@gmail.com

Sir,
Free to air channel dekhne ke liye tata sky antina ko kaise adjust kare.

----------


## Krishna

फ्री 2 एयर के लिए आपके पास क्या फ्री टू एयर सेट टॉप बोक्स है ?? 

सेट अप के लिए यहाँ से देखें

----------


## pinkal

Bro yrr mera tata sky chlte 2 band ho gya ab play hi ni ho rha bs tv a rhi h lekin  box play ni ho rha h..

----------


## Loka

> Bro yrr mera tata sky chlte 2 band ho gya ab play hi ni ho rha bs tv a rhi h lekin  box play ni ho rha h..


आपके सेटअप बॉक्स में अगर पॉवर अडाप्टर लगा है तो हो सकता है वो ख़राब हो गया हो |
आप पॉवर अडाप्टर या तो मार्किट से खरीद सकते है या टाटा स्काई पर ऑनलाइन कंप्लेंट करके भी मंगा सकते है |
अगर अडाप्टर नही है पॉवर सप्लाई ही है तो आप लोकल रिटेलर या ऑनलाइन हेल्प पर बात करें |

----------


## love birds

> मेंने अपना distv का सेटअप बॉक्स को फ्री वाला कर वाया है पर उसमे चॅनेल नही आ रहे उसका कोई सोलुशन बताओ



इसके लिए तो आपको उस पर दोबारा सॉफ्टवेर अपलोड करवाना होगा भाई ।

----------


## kshetrpalsingh

Sir muje airtet DTH me muje pasnd hi wo hi cennel rakna chahta hu baki ka bund karna chahta hu kaise kru

----------


## Unregistered

Siti digital par ren TV kaise dekh sukuga  mai.....

----------


## Loka

> Sir muje airtet DTH me muje pasnd hi wo hi cennel rakna chahta hu baki ka bund karna chahta hu kaise kru


आप एयरटेल dth केयर पर फ़ोन करें, वो आपकी इसमें मदद करेंगे

----------


## deepaktirthani

Sir ji namste, mera swal yeh hai k kya dish TV ko dth karwa sakte hai ?? Matlab kya hum pay channel na dekh kr usse free channels dekh sakte hai agr ha to kaise plz bataye...

----------


## mahesh soni

Sir ji mera sattop box start nhi ho raha kya kare

----------


## VIKRAM1

> Sir ji namste, mera swal yeh hai k kya dish TV ko dth karwa sakte hai ?? Matlab kya hum pay channel na dekh kr usse free channels dekh sakte hai agr ha to kaise plz bataye...


Deepak ji aap apne STB ko free channel ke lie karwana chahte hi, ye ho sakta hai, bas app ke STB ke S/W ko upgrade karna padega, Kisi DTH worker se sampark kare.




> Sir ji mera sattop box start nhi ho raha kya kare


aap ka sawal pahle bhi kiya jaa chuka hai ...sutr dekhe

----------


## rajeev gupta

orisnal dish tv ka recharg sms  dwara karne ka tarika bataiye

----------


## Faiyaz Luhar

Mere pass airtel hd+ set top box hai me is pe  dusra lnb lagake dd free dish Dekh sakhta hu

----------


## Faiyaz Luhar

Mere pass airtel hd+ set top box hai me is pe  dusra lnb lagake dd free dish Dekh sakhta hu?
Balance khatam hone ke bad free channel Dekh sakhta hu?

----------


## VIKRAM1

> Mere pass airtel hd+ set top box hai me is pe  dusra lnb lagake dd free dish Dekh sakhta hu?
> Balance khatam hone ke bad free channel Dekh sakhta hu?


LNB change karne se Free dish nahi aaega. New STB laga ke aap free dish dekh sakte hai.

----------


## lokesh bhardwaj

प्रिय मित्र मेरे पास टाटा स्काई का hd सेटअप बॉक्स है ,मुझे ये बताये  रिकोर्डिंग केसे की जाती है ,मेरा मार्ग दर्शन करें ,

----------


## rahuld kumar

Bhai mere pass ek free dth hai .us mai not signalling Aata hai aur signal 5%sai increase nhi hota plz suggest me

----------


## ajit choudhary

M apna tata sky ka password bhul gya hu ab tv recharge kese kraye

----------


## shubham khaiwal

Bhai adtv kay remot ki bottom key kon si hai

----------


## Unregistered

Bhai mere pass ek free wala dish TV hai.Jo kuch mahine sai band tha. Ab chalu kiya to no signal aa rha hai.mai ne uska uska chata wala cable airtel mai lagaya fir v no signal aa rha h

----------


## arvindurfrnd

Sir mera videocon d2h jiska satellite signal mere area me nhi mil rha. Kya ye dusre satellite se signal catch kar sakta hai pls help

----------


## Dayal-patel

Mere Pas BIG Tv Set top Box He Jo 5 Minat k bad Band Ho Jata He Fir Swich Band Kar ke Chalu Karne se Chalu Ho jata he Fir 5 Mint tak Chalta He Probem ka Solution Batao

----------


## love birds

> Bhai mere pass ek free dth hai .us mai not signalling Aata hai aur signal 5%sai increase nhi hota plz suggest me


पहेले आप अपने बॉक्स की wire चेक करे अगर ये सही है तो आप lnb चेंज करे सही हो जाएगा । धन्यवाद

----------


## love birds

> M apna tata sky ka password bhul gya hu ab tv recharge kese kraye


भाई रीचार्ज के लिए पासवर्ड की जरूरत नहीं होती इसके लिए id  होती है जिसको आप रिमोट से yellow बुत्त्न दबा कर मैसेज से पता कर सकते हो

----------


## love birds

> Bhai adtv kay remot ki bottom key kon si hai


मित्र आप क्या कहेना चहेते हो

----------


## love birds

> Sir mera videocon d2h jiska satellite signal mere area me nhi mil rha. Kya ye dusre satellite se signal catch kar sakta hai pls help




दोस्त सबसे पहेली बात की ऐसा नहीं हो सकता की सिग्नल ना हो आपको नहीं मिल रहे वो अलग बात है किसी engennier को बुलाओ हो जाएगा ।

----------


## love birds

> Mere Pas BIG Tv Set top Box He Jo 5 Minat k bad Band Ho Jata He Fir Swich Band Kar ke Chalu Karne se Chalu Ho jata he Fir 5 Mint tak Chalta He Probem ka Solution Batao


दोस्त ये सॉफ्टवेर प्रोब्लेम है

----------


## krisht

> दोस्तों में DTH Solution के लिए सूत्र बना चाहता हु अगर किसी कोप कोई समाश्या ह तो मुझे सम्पर्क करे ! में आपकी समाश्या का समाधान करने की कोशिश करूँगा !!



muje apne free dth set top box me usb pot adio video player ke liye set krna hai kaiose kru uske ways kya hai
aap ways bata de baki mai kr lunga

----------


## vijay singh

सर मेरे पास डिश टी वी का सेटअप बॉक्स है जो मेने २०१२ से रिचार्ज नहीं करवाया है क्या अब वो चालु होगा

----------


## santoshh.4618

Hello sar ji mere pas videocon d2h settop box he abhi mene 1500 reacharg kiya he likin mere setop box me no chanal fond ka message ahe he to mene apna stb resat kiya lekin kuch problem slove nahi hua bad me mene settelait manegment me ja ke tp set  kiya phir b no single fond ka message aata he pl help me pl send tp frequestion for all chanle

----------


## sandeep puri

how to install logo in free to air dth card...

----------


## Annasaheb munde

Sirji mera tata sky ka dish hai par remote  connect nahe ho raha hai koy saluton batv

----------


## Annasaheb munde

Mera tata sky ka dish hai remote  connect nahe ho raha hai ples help me

----------


## Mujeeb1212

> दोस्तों में DTH Solution के लिए सूत्र बना चाहता हु अगर किसी कोप कोई समाश्या ह तो मुझे सम्पर्क करे ! में आपकी समाश्या का समाधान करने की कोशिश करूँगा !!


दो डिश के सिग्नल एक रिसीवर में कैसे ले सकते है ।

----------


## love birds

> दो डिश के सिग्नल एक रिसीवर में कैसे ले सकते है ।



नहीं ले सकते भाई जी

----------


## love birds

> Mera tata sky ka dish hai remote  connect nahe ho raha hai ples help me



फोन	कैमरा से रिमोट चेक करो सही है या नहीं ???????????

----------


## love birds

> muje apne free dth set top box me usb pot adio video player ke liye set krna hai kaiose kru uske ways kya hai
> aap ways bata de baki mai kr lunga



सोर्री		 भाई मैं कोई मदद नहीं कर सकता

----------


## love birds

> सर मेरे पास डिश टी वी का सेटअप बॉक्स है जो मेने २०१२ से रिचार्ज नहीं करवाया है क्या अब वो चालु होगा



bilkul sahi hoga bhai bus signal proper hone chahiye

----------


## love birds

> Hello sar ji mere pas videocon d2h settop box he abhi mene 1500 reacharg kiya he likin mere setop box me no chanal fond ka message ahe he to mene apna stb resat kiya lekin kuch problem slove nahi hua bad me mene settelait manegment me ja ke tp set  kiya phir b no single fond ka message aata he pl help me pl send tp frequestion for all chanle



change software   bro

----------

